

Global market share of Google Public DNS and OpenDNS - sajal83
http://www.cdnplanet.com/blog/google-dns-opendns-and-cdn-performance/

======
nuttendorfer
I used to use Googles DNS but when I started to move away from Google products
for privacy reasons (I still use some, can't help it) this one was one of the
easier decisions.

~~~
jonknee
It's also one of the least impactful things you can do for your privacy.

<https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/privacy>

~~~
nuttendorfer
I'm quite aware of that. Freeing myself of Google was the main point.

------
spindritf
I used to use OpenDNS, then my own servers (you can set up a local resolver
with BIND in minutes), then Google's DNS but all those options are slower and
give worse results than using your provider's DNS servers.

You can see for yourself, in your particular setup, which configuration is the
fastest using namebench[1]. But it's not only DNS latency, it's also that some
CDNs depend on your server's location for determining the best response for
you so overall browsing experience also gets better.

Right now I use local BIND but forward queries to other servers. It's a
compromise between latency, caching and flexibility. For example it forwards
requests for .bit domains to the dot-bit's DNS server and requests for OpenNIC
domains to their servers.

[1] <https://code.google.com/p/namebench/>

~~~
vegardx
Another way to get a local cacher is to setup dnsmasq locally or on your
router/gateway. I have it running on my gateway and it greatly reduce the
latency for DNS-lookups on most things where there is a high probability that
another client already has requested it. The more devices connected to it, the
better.

------
modeless
I wonder what the market share of 4.2.2.1-6 is.

~~~
sajal83
Those resolvers are run by level3. I could dish out the stats for queries
coming from level3, but that may not be accurate. Do you know the real ips
behind the anycasted 4.2.2.1-6 nameservers?

------
tomclancy
I was using Google's DNS for many years, but just recently switched back to
OpenDNS because of their DNSCrypt service
(<https://www.opendns.com/technology/dnscrypt/>)

~~~
vegardx
If you are interested in privacy, maybe you shouldn't use a DNS-provider that
hijacks DNS and give you fake responses?

It's a reason that they don't support DNSSec and probably never will. It will
kill their business model, which in short is hijacking your DNS and giving you
ads.

------
andyking
My ISP doesn't even provide its own DNS servers - their DHCP dishes out
8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 to customers.

Is this a good thing, or just them being cheap?

~~~
k3n
Yes and yes.

